# Bringing an I-Pod on my chartered boat



## RooskiSailor (Mar 8, 2010)

Would love to hear your recommendations. Last tie we went down, we brought my ipod. Stereo did not work so they swapped it out with another. Then the speakers didn't work and finally, the cigarette lighter didn't work so the i-pod died. I love my music so it was a disappointment. 

This time, I'm checking in advance. What have your experiences been? I'm assuming that newer boats probably have ipod hookups but the cat that we are looking at is about 5 years old.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Many of the radios on charter boats have an aux input for male 1/8" stereo to male 1/8" stereo cord. Bring along an FM transmitter converter as well just in case. If you really want to be self sufficient, you can get a female cigarette/power plug with alligator clips at Radio Shack for direct connection to the batteries on the boat. If music is important to you then very likely the small extra space for the extra kit will be worthwhile.

Bring your regular power adapter for charging -- I've had lots of bars in common cruising grounds charge my phone behind the counter, so I'm sure they would charge your iPod.


----------



## oldironnut (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't understand all I know about this but have been told that when working with components (such as speakers) that they must be compatible. If your receiver output is 4 ohms then you need 4 ohm speakers. If you try to use 8 ohm speakers then something goes wacko. Go to someone in the business and save yourself time and money.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a pair of portable speakers that cost me about $10. If music is that important to you, may be worth it to get a pair just in case the boat speakers don't wotk. The portable cigarette lighter is another great idea. I have one on my boat for when I need to charge my phone or VHF.


----------



## kb3pwc (May 26, 2009)

*Bose Portable Speaker*

On my vessel, I have a Bose portable unit that holds, plays and charges our IPOD. I can keep it below or take it up on deck to enjoy, running on its internal battery. The battery in the unit runs playing about 8 to 10 hours so it could be topped up on land or via a small inverter aboard. It has a remote so I can change volume, on/off or what I am listening to without being right at the unit.

The Bose product is a bit pricey but the quality is terrific. I am sure there is something similar in a lower priced product (so if lost to theft) it would not be so painful. I work in OR's and the docs have little ones they bring in to use while they do surgery....pocket sized and not a big investment. Walmart or Best Buys should be your next stop to scope out options.

Have a great trip!!

Leslie

S/V "Tango", CR 34
Kent Narrows, MD


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going install a docking station for my iPOD, and will use Boston Acoustic subwoofer setup for the sound. Tricky part is where to put the sub, as I don't really want to install it in bilge area, but might have to, after waterproofing it. 

It will be outstanding sound.


----------



## stormyatbvibound (Mar 18, 2010)

We always take an FM transmitter for the iPod.

You can also buy a little gadget that lets your iPod run off of a battery.


----------



## RaptorAT (Mar 29, 2010)

A friend of mine often casually sails with 
Amazon.com: eGo Waterproof Sound Case with Dual Speakers for iPod (Clear): Electronics
which is decent sound and waterproof and portable.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Speakers - just an fyi - you can hook 8 ohm speakers to a 4 ohm receiver. Don't hook 4 ohm speakers to an 8 ohm receiver. 2 8 ohm speakers hooked to one side of a deck will make a 4 ohm load so you can hook two 8 ohm speakers per side IF the receiver is rated at 4 ohms.
IPOD's - The small speakers that plug into the headphone jack on an IPOD do not produce sufficient sound to compete with the noise level of a boat under sail. IMHO they are a waste of money. There are several small docking stations on the market now that will work nicely if you aren't to concerned about sound quality.
The advice about different charging options is right on. There are also now several "kits" you can buy that may cover most of the charging options.
FM Transmitters - work great if you set the IPOD and transmitter right next to the stereo. However, these little units are not very robust. We've tried multiple brands and they always go down within about a year. They are, however, a great option for something like a charter as long as there's an FM receiver onboard AND you're not in an area with a lot of FM radio stations. Take along lots of extra batteries for the transmitter. They tend to lose range and sound quality as the batteries are drained.
JUST a small bit of info - after multiple tries to get music from our IPOD to the boats sound system we recently put a new stereo onboard. It has a USB connector for the IPOD so you can charge it AND listen to the music on it. This has turned out to be the ultimate great way to take our music with us.
SUBWOOFERS - bass is very omnidirectional so a subwoofer can be placed almost anywhere as long as there is some sort of a port for the enclosure it is contained in. If you have the room and the door has a vent or port I might suggest your nav station or on a bookshelf as a great option. Also in the galley somewhere that has a vent or port as long as it doesn't disturb the galley wench.
Know that's a lot of info but thought this was a good place to post it.


----------



## Nias (Nov 15, 2009)

I got a Hercules iXPS-120 recently. Its a little portable boom box built for the ipod. This little unit works pretty well. It was designed for beach and water sports so its water and sand resistant. Encloses and protects your ipod, pretty durable, and decent sound as well.


----------



## gmnord (Apr 7, 2010)

We brought MP3 players on Isle Dance and Mistral from BVIYC last spring, they worked perfectly through the stereo aux input, below and above decks. no need to bring anything else but the cable to plug your ipod into the standard aux input.

gmnord


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

You mean the sound of the water lapping against the hull and the halyard tickling the mast is not enough for you?..... 

We brought the Ipod last trip and think we used it maybe one afternoon. This trip down, a request was submitted to add "I'm on a boat"...look for it on youtube if you're not familiar with it and not easily offended by 4 letter words.


----------

